# New member love this site!!



## chas19 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey just wanted to introduce myself.  My name is Charlie and have just started looking into buying a smoker.  I live in a apartment so trying to use a smoker at my place may not happen.  I am looking at getting one and storing and using it at my parents house.  I would only be using it for me, my girlfriend and her son.  So far I have enjoyed all the info I have found from this site.  I seem to have too many hobbies and looks like I may be adding another one.  So far I have it narrowed down to 3 different units just trying to see which would be the best for me.  I am looking at:

Masterbuilt 40

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1180971&navAction=

Masterbuilt 30

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-30-Electric-Smokehouse/7811422

Or

GOSM

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12429510&findingMethod=rr

Started wanting the GOSM   but since I would be using at my parents house wondered if the Masterbuilts would be better so I would have to be there all the time.  Seems like they would all be pretty good the 40 is a little out of my price range but would get it if it was a great performer.  Thanks for all the members and all the great info this site has supplied already

Charlie


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello Charlie and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF. Glad you joined us

Please do us a favor and update your profile with your location

If you can swing the 40 somehow it will serve you well. Especially when your parents start tasting the food you produce 

The GOSM is a great unit as well - lots of happy GOSM users here. It is going to boil down to personal preference and how you will be able to use the smoker.


----------



## alelover (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice to have you with us.


----------



## joshrichards (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 9, 2012)

:welcome1:


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello Charlie and welcome to SMF!


----------



## mountainrubs (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome smoker buddy!


----------



## papagrizz (Sep 5, 2012)

Welcome, sure glad you found us.


----------

